# [RACEPILL] TOP 0.0001% Body Gook STRUGGLES On Tinder And Is A VIRGIN



## Moggy (Apr 19, 2020)

"Help a brother out! I'm in Vancouver, and probably get a "match" once a week if that. "

Meanwhile I can get 100+ matches a day with shit pics, over for him.


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 19, 2020)

HE IS AN IDIOT

TO GET BODY HALO HIS FIRST PIC HAS TO BE OF HIS BODY


----------



## Moggy (Apr 19, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> HE IS AN IDIOT
> 
> TO GET BODY HALO HIS FIRST PIC HAS TO BE OF HIS BODY


First picture is ideal, but I have noticed good results with it being second or third as well.


----------



## Madhate (Apr 19, 2020)

The glasses make him look like a cuck


----------



## Amnesia (Apr 19, 2020)

No gym machine for monlids of death there Chang


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 19, 2020)

Madhate said:


> The glasses make him look like a cuck


that's cuz he is


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (Apr 19, 2020)

Not even top 40% in face
Not even top 80% in height

Water


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Apr 19, 2020)

He is shredded but his height and frame destroys him.


----------



## Bewusst (Apr 19, 2020)

Chang but


Madhate said:


> The glasses make him look like a cuck


----------



## Moggy (Apr 19, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> He is shredded but his height and frame destroys him.


His frame is fine, I doubt his height is holding him back on Tinder because he doesn't even list it or have a picture where he is obviously height mogged.


----------



## Amnesia (Apr 19, 2020)

Cant outlift ur pheno
Cant outlift ur frame
Cant outlift ur height
Cant outlift the negative stereotypes women have against your race
Cant outlift your genetic destiny


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 19, 2020)

Thats just fucking brutal ngl.


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Apr 19, 2020)

Moggy said:


> "Help a brother out! I'm in Vancouver, and probably get a "match" once a week if that. "
> 
> Meanwhile I can get 100+ matches a day with shit pics, over for him.



chang gets racepilled


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Apr 19, 2020)

Moggy said:


> His frame is fine, I doubt his height is holding him back on Tinder because he doesn't even list it or have a picture where he is obviously height mogged.


Nah his frame is actually weak and overcompensated with muscle which women can easily realize by looking at the size of his hands (they are small) and joints. His waist is too tiny, almost childlike. A lot of gooks are plagued by small waists and hips. You want wide waist, but one that's lesser than your shoulders. Like this:





Also, his chest cavity is small, which is unmasculine. He compensates heavily by stacking on muscle, but you can't hide your poor frame.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Apr 19, 2020)

that's because he looks like a manlet, proportions


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 19, 2020)

When I see shit like this it makes me think Indians might have an edge over gooks 
But im probably coping.


----------



## Simone Nobili (Apr 19, 2020)

Ugly tatoos


----------



## Pillarman (Apr 19, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> When I see shit like this it makes me think Indians might have an edge over gooks
> But im probably coping.


Nah they don't, unless you have eyecolor halo or non-indian coloring jfl


----------



## Amnesia (Apr 19, 2020)

He doesnt understand that most women in the west auto swipe no literally just because hes asian. It's a HARD NO for the majority of women


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 19, 2020)

Simone Nobili said:


> Ugly tatoos


Ikr his SMV wouldve boosted if he good upper arm tattoos or good sleeves.


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Apr 19, 2020)

dotacel said:


> that's because he looks like a manlet, proportions


Women can see through men's compensation strategies.


Amnesia said:


> He doesnt understand that most women in the west auto swipe no literally just because hes asian. It's a HARD NO for the majority of women


Over for ethnics. INSTANT disqualification if you're ethnic.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 19, 2020)

Pillarman said:


> Nah they don't, unless you have eyecolor halo or non-indian coloring jfl


Basically 
The only way to ascend as an Indian is to look less Indian 
Brutal but true.
This is why before I get surgeries my no.1 goal is whitemaxxing.


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Apr 19, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> When I see shit like this it makes me think Indians might have an edge over gooks
> But im probably coping.


That's bullshit man. Indians are just as subhuman as gooks, if not more.


----------



## Moggy (Apr 19, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> Women can see through men's compensation strategies.
> 
> Over for ethnics. INSTANT disqualification if you're ethnic.


I can get 100 matches a day as an ethnic, keep cryin and coping for me.


----------



## Amnesia (Apr 19, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> Women can see through men's compensation strategies.
> 
> Over for ethnics. INSTANT disqualification if you're ethnic.


Men dont give enough credit to how good women are at noticing all these genetic frauding strategies men use. They definitely notice


Moggy said:


> I can get 100 matches a day as an ethnic, keep cryin and coping for me.


sure u can bro


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Apr 19, 2020)

Moggy said:


> I can get 100 matches a day as an ethnic, keep cryin and coping for me.


Ok, use this gook's pics and show me 100 matches.


----------



## Moggy (Apr 19, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> Ok, use this gook's pics and show me 100 matches.


I never said gooks retard.


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Apr 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> He doesnt understand that most women in the west auto swipe no literally just because hes asian. It's a HARD NO for the majority of women


Jfl I send pics of asian models to the girls I talk to and They said quote “ I wouldn’t go for him “


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Apr 19, 2020)

Moggy said:


> I never said gooks retard.


Oh crap. Sorry I misread your comment.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 19, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Jfl I send pics of asian models to the girls I talk to and They said quote “ I wouldn’t go for him “


Thats fucking brutal.
To think their SMV will tank even harder after Covid-19 actually makes me feel sorry.


----------



## Moggy (Apr 19, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Jfl I send pics of asian models to the girls I talk to and They said quote “ I wouldn’t go for him “


The best looking asian in the world got less matches on Tinder than the 5.5 P/S/L punjabi guy I sent you in PM's. 

https://looksmax.org/threads/atomic-racepill-tinder-experiment-with-7-p-s-l-ricecel.122579/


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Apr 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Cant outlift ur pheno
> Cant outlift ur frame
> Cant outlift ur height
> Cant outlift the negative stereotypes women have against your race
> Cant outlift your genetic destiny


Damn im so grateful to be nordic


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Apr 19, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Jfl I send pics of asian models to the girls I talk to and They said quote “ I wouldn’t go for him “


The gook face is very recessed. In the picture below, you can clearly see a recessed forehead, recessed chin, weak jaws, prognathism and thick lips:


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Apr 19, 2020)

Moggy said:


> The best looking asian in the world got less matches on Tinder than the 5.5 P/S/L punjabi guy I sent you in PM's.
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/atomic-racepill-tinder-experiment-with-7-p-s-l-ricecel.122579/



HOLY FUCK that asian is 8 psl


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Apr 19, 2020)

Moggy said:


> "Help a brother out! I'm in Vancouver, and probably get a "match" once a week if that. "
> 
> Meanwhile I can get 100+ matches a day with shit pics, over for him.



Face + Race determines 95% of your success with woman

even height is nowhere near as important as long as you aren't a midget


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Apr 19, 2020)

dotacel said:


> that's because he looks like a manlet, proportions


Elab


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Apr 19, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> even height is nowhere near as important as long as you aren't a midget


Gigacope.


----------



## Nosecel (Apr 19, 2020)

I thank the God, Jesus Christ, for making me white


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Apr 19, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> The gook face is very recessed. In the picture below, you can clearly see a recessed forehead, recessed chin, weak jaws, prognathism and thick lips:
> 
> View attachment 363806


It’s not cuz of recession . Girls don’t like Asians cuz Asians . Most girls like masculine guys that have decent bones good harmony and good pheno


----------



## Moggy (Apr 19, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> I thank the God, Jesus Christ, for making me white


I unironically prefer being an ethnic in a white majority city.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 19, 2020)

Moggy said:


> I unironically prefer being an ethnic in a white majority city.


Shiet how come? 
What race are you 
Are you an exotic pheno slayer?


----------



## Nosecel (Apr 19, 2020)

Moggy said:


> I unironically prefer being an ethnic in a white majority city.


Cope
WHITE POWER
WHITE POWER
WHITE POWER
WHITE > everyone else > asians


----------



## Moggy (Apr 19, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Cope
> WHITE POWER
> WHITE POWER
> WHITE POWER
> WHITE > everyone else > asians


You have no idea how easy it is for good looking ethnics in white majority cities. It's like being a white man in Bangkok


----------



## Nosecel (Apr 19, 2020)

Moggy said:


> good looking ethnics


Look
Good looking e > average looking w
But good looking w > good looking e, even if slightly
Saying otherwise is just a good cope for ethnics


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Apr 19, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> even height is nowhere near as important as long as you aren't a midget


If youre a certain percentile of height youre instantly disqualified or lowered smv 
Id say below 5th percentile youre disqualified and below 30th you lose smv


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Apr 19, 2020)

How tall is he?
If 5'7 at least than he's an idiot. His looks aren't the reason he's a virgin.


----------



## Moggy (Apr 19, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Look
> Good looking e > average looking w
> But good looking w > good looking e, even if slightly
> Saying otherwise is just a good cope for ethnics


Yes no doubt, white chad mogs. Doesn't mean everyone else is incel.


----------



## Nosecel (Apr 19, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> His looks aren't the reason he's a virgin


You are right
Its his R A C E


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Apr 19, 2020)

he should get into bodybuilding competitions tbh, that's the only cope i can come up with


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Apr 19, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> You are right
> Its his R A C E


Fuck man is it that bad in North America for Asian guys?

It's nowhere near as bad in Australia.

A guy like this here would have tons of girls.

How tall is he btw? I didn't see it mentioned


Moggy said:


> You have no idea how easy it is for good looking ethnics in white majority cities. It's like being a white man in Bangkok



Age and Lay count?


----------



## ExcelatIncel (Apr 19, 2020)

Is that a 3 year old post? Lol nibba need to find out how he's doin now


----------



## Alexanderr (Apr 19, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Elab


Can’t you see how short his torso and limbs are. It’s very obvious he’s a manlet.


----------



## Moggy (Apr 19, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> Fuck man is it that bad in North America for Asian guys?
> 
> It's nowhere near as bad in Australia.
> 
> ...


Incels are speculating his height, he could very well be 5'11+.

Yes, in general asians are womb to tomb incels in NA. I think this guy could do well IRL That being said even the best looking Asian alive got less matches than a stylemaxxed 5.5 P/S/L pakistani. I linked the thread above in the comments.


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Apr 19, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> Face + Race determines 95% of your success with woman
> 
> even height is nowhere near as important as long as you aren't a midget



You havea light brown/med pheno.

Your jaw is recessed.
You need to mew as much as possible till 25.


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Apr 19, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> It’s not cuz of recession . Girls don’t like Asians cuz Asians . Most girls like masculine guys that have decent bones good harmony and good pheno


Recessed features = lack of masculinity


----------



## Alexanderr (Apr 19, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Incels are speculating his height, he could very well be 5'11+.


You’d have to be retarded to think that. Can’t you see how short his torso and limbs are? No guy that’s 5’11+ would look that short.


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Apr 19, 2020)

Moggy said:


> You have no idea how easy it is for good looking ethnics in white majority cities. It's like being a white man in Bangkok


Keep coping


----------



## Moggy (Apr 19, 2020)

UPDATE: He found his new cope which is running peacock game by fashionmaxxing. He is in 30's now and is a full blown hype beast, beyond over for ERik. Being an incel developmentally stunts you.


@Lorsss why did you move this to the ratings section, lol.
@Lorsss why did you move this to the ratings section, lol.


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Apr 19, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> Nah his frame is actually weak and overcompensated with muscle which women can easily realize by looking at the size of his hands (they are small) and joints. His waist is too tiny, almost childlike. A lot of gooks are plagued by small waists and hips. You want wide waist, but one that's lesser than your shoulders. Like this:
> 
> View attachment 363803
> 
> Also, his chest cavity is small, which is unmasculine. He compensates heavily by stacking on muscle, but you can't hide your poor frame.



Wide waist and hips are good lol?
I waist, hip and ass mog most women.


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Apr 19, 2020)

You'll never be able to fuck top tier white women as an ethnic (unless you have white-passing features).
Nor should ethnics be able to tbh, it's against god and nature for inferior genes to be able to procreate with better genes.


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 19, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Yes no doubt, white chad mogs. Doesn't mean everyone else is incel.


cope

on tinder chaddam is gettijng almost as many matches as chad

soon chadam will overtake chad as the top pheno


Captainugly said:


> You'll never be able to fuck top tier white women as an ethnic (unless you have white-passing features).
> Nor should ethnics be able to tbh, it's against god and nature for inferior genes to be able to procreate with better genes.


fuck off and welcome to my ignore list whilst i fuck ur sister in ur parents house


----------



## reptiles (Apr 19, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> Face + Race determines 95% of your success with woman
> 
> even height is nowhere near as important as long as you aren't a midget





Face does race is just a correlation factor


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Apr 19, 2020)

Face is law


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Apr 19, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> cope
> 
> on tinder chaddam is gettijng almost as many matches as chad
> 
> ...


You're a shit poster my deathnik friend, I have no problem being on your ignore list. LMAO


----------



## .👽. (Apr 19, 2020)

His face is not good but good bodyhalo.

Insane that he only gets ONE match a week. Even pietrosiek gets more JFL


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Cant outlift ur pheno
> Cant outlift ur frame
> Cant outlift ur height
> Cant outlift the negative stereotypes women have against your race
> Cant outlift your genetic destiny


To a degree you can outlift ur frame


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Apr 19, 2020)

poor asians man, they all sound like such nice people


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 19, 2020)

Face and race are very important I’m not surprised at all.


----------



## jackthenerd (Apr 19, 2020)

Damn, this was even 3-4 years ago when Tinder actually worked. This world is truly fucked.


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Apr 19, 2020)

his f


wereqryan said:


> He is shredded but his height and frame destroys him.


his frame is great? tf you on about

height fails him hard


----------



## YoungRichNigga (Apr 19, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Basically
> The only way to ascend as an Indian is to look less Indian
> Brutal but true.
> This is why before I get surgeries my no.1 goal is whitemaxxing.


doesnt your brother have a 8/10 stacy gf while being indian?


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 19, 2020)

YoungRichNigga said:


> doesnt your brother have a 8/10 stacy gf while being indian?


Not my brother my cousin


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Apr 19, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> HE IS AN IDIOT
> 
> TO GET BODY HALO HIS FIRST PIC HAS TO BE OF HIS BODY


I was just about to say this. Most bitches strongly account a guy’s first pic in their process of elimination, and if the first pic is decent to them they check the rest and the bio. If the first pic isn't decent, automatic left swipe.

Hell, guys are fond of this too, especially me. Nobody got time to check every photo of a person especially considering the fact that most use their best photo first, so if the first pic is ugly we assume the person is ugly all-round. The chigga took an L


----------



## AngryAsianManlet (Apr 19, 2020)

Look at his face, he is an utter sub 4 subhuman. There is no gym for your face+race.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 19, 2020)

His face is not really good plus asian,over in tinder.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Apr 19, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Elab


it's obvious by his proportions and relative height to other stuff in the pictures that he's manlet tier

his face is not great either but personally I'd say in this case his height is more of a failo than the fact that he's asian


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Apr 19, 2020)

O


dotacel said:


> it's obvious by his proportions and relative height to other stuff in the pictures that he's manlet tier
> 
> his face is not great either but personally I'd say in this case his height is more of a failo than the fact that he's asian


Over for torso and armcels like me


----------



## Moggy (Apr 19, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> You'll never be able to fuck top tier white women as an ethnic (unless you have white-passing features).
> Nor should ethnics be able to tbh, it's against god and nature for inferior genes to be able to procreate with better genes.


Pure unadulterated cope, I have fucked very high quality white women. Obviously some don't sleep with ethnics regardless, but they're in the minority.


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 19, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Pure unadulterated cope, I have fucked very high quality white women. Obviously some don't sleep with ethnics regardless, but they're in the minority.


WHEN I ASCEND BY COLLEGE

I WILL HAVE WHITE GIGASTACIES BEGGING FOR MY CHADDAM COCK


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Apr 19, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Pure unadulterated cope, I have fucked very high quality white women. Obviously some don't sleep with ethnics regardless, but they're in the minority.



What race are you?


----------



## Moggy (Apr 19, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Basically
> The only way to ascend as an Indian is to look less Indian
> Brutal but true.
> This is why before I get surgeries my no.1 goal is whitemaxxing.


Realistically only good looking Punjabi's, Kashmiri's or Pashtuns can slay in the west.

Dravidians can run betabuxx game after college.


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Apr 19, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Realistically only good looking Punjabi's, Kashmiri's or Pashtuns can slay in the west.
> 
> Dravidians can run betabuxx game after college.


Dravidians done for if they dont blackmaxx


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (Apr 19, 2020)

no way he is natural


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Apr 19, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Pure unadulterated cope, I have fucked very high quality white women. Obviously some don't sleep with ethnics regardless, but they're in the minority.


Sure you have. You won’t post a single pic to prove it I’ll bet as well. And I bet that if you are ethnic you look practically white passing as well and less shitskin than most of your streetshitting brethren


----------



## Moggy (Apr 19, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> Sure you have. You won’t post a single pic to prove it I’ll bet as well. And I bet that if you are ethnic you look practically white passing as well and less shitskin than most of your streetshitting brethren


I have pmed my picture to multiple users who can vouch you coping pigskin incel, I look 100% ethnic.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Apr 20, 2020)

imagine thinking you need anything more than a Brad Pitt fight club physique provided you have the face and height. gym/roidcelling beyond that is pointless.


----------



## Moggy (Apr 21, 2020)

@Lorsss why was this moved to the "ratings" section lol.


----------



## justadude (Apr 21, 2020)

those fucking hips are nearly wider than his shoulders god damn


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Apr 21, 2020)

1. His body is too developed to the point where it's not that attractive, he should stick to something like a Zyzz or Jeff Seid physique 
2. He didn't put the body pics first.


----------



## badmantier (Apr 21, 2020)

top 0.0001% my ass, facially he looks average maybe even below


----------



## Gazzamogga (Apr 21, 2020)

badmantier said:


> top 0.0001% my ass, facially he looks average maybe even below


greycel moment


----------



## Lorsss (Apr 21, 2020)

Moggy said:


> @Lorsss why was this moved to the "ratings" section lol.


because the aim of the thread is discussing the looks of this asian guy


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Apr 21, 2020)

Moggy said:


> I have pmed my picture to multiple users who can vouch you coping pigskin incel, I look 100% ethnic.



What type of ethnic?


----------



## Moggy (Apr 21, 2020)

badmantier said:


> top 0.0001% my ass, facially he looks average maybe even below


We're talking about his body, retard.


----------



## Moggy (Apr 21, 2020)

I can't get over how brutal this racepill is.


Lorsss said:


> because the aim of the thread is discussing the looks of this asian guy


It's more a racepill to show how badly Asian males do even with maxed out bodies.


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Jun 1, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> The gook face is very recessed. In the picture below, you can clearly see a recessed forehead, recessed chin, weak jaws, prognathism and thick lips:
> 
> View attachment 363806


Yeah he needs ideal LeFort III to bring forward the entire midface. 

His eye area is very bad, especially lack of brow ridge and very high set orbitals.


----------



## Pedro Zanatta (Jun 1, 2020)

I hate those niggas who try hard on tinder with cherrypicked pictures and bios, its literally them screaming they searched “how to do well on tinder” on youtube and got those advices from some “pua/dating coach” shit


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jun 1, 2020)

this is just sad. he would have way more success if he set the body picture as his first image, cant believe he's a virgin wtf
literally the most aesthetic body ive ever seen


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 1, 2020)

I have feedback for him.

Go to country where his genetic roots are. And he be slayer, likely. Because he is top tier among his fellow pheonetype men. And bacause in that country he might be seen as special, because he has foreign roots.


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Jun 1, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> this is just sad. he would have way more success if he set the body picture as his first image, cant believe he's a virgin wtf
> literally the most aesthetic body ive ever seen



His body cannot compensate for his eye area.


eduardkoopman said:


> I have feedback for him.
> 
> Go to country where his genetic roots are. And he be slayer, likely. Because he is top tier among his fellow pheonetype men. And bacause in that country he might be seen as special, because he has foreign roots.



This is really stupid advice. You should know that being a foreigner in China doesn't help if you look like the average local guy. Foreigner factor comes in to play only if the guy is decent looking and from another race.


----------



## Effortless (Jun 1, 2020)

Give anyone his philtrum and they'll be a virgin.... no surprise here


----------



## Moggy (Sep 1, 2020)

So fucking brutal, jesus christ I totally forgot about this thread.


----------



## justadude (Sep 2, 2020)

his face is bad tbh thats mainly why


----------



## Mongrelcel (Sep 2, 2020)

Imagine being born white, from white parents in a 99% white country but looking fucking asian







FUCKING END ME


----------



## Nisse (Sep 2, 2020)

His body is aesthetic af looks like a baki character


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Sep 2, 2020)

Nisse said:


> His body is aesthetic af looks like a baki character


Yeah too bad he can't slay any girl his face is unattractive.


----------



## Nisse (Sep 2, 2020)

Chineseguyslefort said:


> Yeah too bad he can't slay any girl his face is unattractive.


Yup no body for your face, face is king.


----------



## Deleted member 7697 (Sep 2, 2020)

Over for gooks.


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Sep 2, 2020)

Mongrelcel said:


> Imagine being born white, from white parents in a 99% white country but looking fucking asian
> 
> View attachment 639015
> 
> ...


Are you portuguese or spanish? They often look pseudo-asian


----------



## Entschuldigung (Sep 2, 2020)

Small dick halo is so brootal


----------



## ArabIncel (Sep 2, 2020)

I’m gonna run a tinder exp using his body pic first and I’ll report. Bet he does 100x better


----------



## Mongrelcel (Sep 2, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> Are you portuguese or spanish? They often look pseudo-asian


White slavic + southern russia but more asian?

Very wierd pheno, Ive never ever seen anyone look like me


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Sep 2, 2020)

Mongrelcel said:


> White slavic + southern russia but more asian?
> 
> Very wierd pheno, Ive never ever seen anyone look like me


post pic


----------



## Mongrelcel (Sep 2, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> post pic


No, but try to imagine something between these 2 pics:


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Sep 2, 2020)

Mongrelcel said:


> No, but try to imagine something between these 2 pics:
> View attachment 639119
> View attachment 639120


neither look asian. 
First looks like an inbred hillbilly, the second looks latino


----------



## RoundHouse (Sep 2, 2020)

Nisse said:


> His body is aesthetic af looks like a baki character


i see u are also a true man of cutlture


----------



## Mongrelcel (Sep 2, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> neither look asian.
> First looks like an inbred hillbilly, the second looks latino


nigger arent you yourself from russia? What part? There must be fuckton of guys who look like both pics in southern parts


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Sep 2, 2020)

Mongrelcel said:


> nigger arent you yourself from russia? What part? There must be fuckton of guys who look like both pics in southern parts


I'm from Central Russia. Yes, there are a fuck ton of guys who look like that everywhere in russia. Neither of those guys look asian.


----------



## Nisse (Sep 2, 2020)

RoundHouse said:


> i see u are also a true man of cutlture


Anime is made for soycucks i am disgusted by the fact that i watch anime sometimes


----------



## RoundHouse (Sep 2, 2020)

Nisse said:


> Anime is made for soycucks i am disgusted by the fact that i watch anime sometimes


Jfl relax brah it's better than to watch shitty youtube vids ngl


----------



## NarcyChadlite (Sep 2, 2020)

thats cuz this fagt wastes his time in there instead of being a serious showerer


----------



## Nisse (Sep 2, 2020)

RoundHouse said:


> Jfl relax brah it's better than to watch shitty youtube vids ngl


Shut up just shut up...


----------



## RoundHouse (Sep 2, 2020)

Nisse said:


> Shut up just shut up...


alright whatever xD


----------



## Mongrelcel (Sep 2, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> I'm from Central Russia. Yes, there are a fuck ton of guys who look like that everywhere in russia. Neither of those guys look asian.


I mean I got slammed for being asian

I simply dont look white

I might as well be an rice, Im a total incel, no chance for me


----------



## Moggy (Sep 2, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> I’m gonna run a tinder exp using his body pic first and I’ll report. Bet he does 100x better


Good luck, do it in the same city he was in and don't lie about height, lol.


----------



## Moggy (Sep 2, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> I’m gonna run a tinder exp using his body pic first and I’ll report. Bet he does 100x better


I just realized you can't see his face in the body pic, so he may do better than I first suspected.


----------



## brainded (Sep 2, 2020)

Nisse said:


> His body is aesthetic af looks like a baki character


It looks comical on him. Imo bodies like that are kinda disgusting lol.
Pitt fight club body or death.


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Sep 2, 2020)

Moggy said:


> "Help a brother out! I'm in Vancouver, and probably get a "match" once a week if that. "
> 
> Meanwhile I can get 100+ matches a day with shit pics, over for him.



@SalFerrari its over. First you get mogged by jimson now this. time to rope


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Sep 2, 2020)

what is wrong with this niggas hips built like an hourglass


----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Sep 2, 2020)

where da white women at


----------



## nvck_pilled (Sep 2, 2020)

he's got that monkey phenotype look


----------



## Saoirsecel (Sep 2, 2020)

Women's standards are fucking insane


----------



## Saoirsecel (Sep 2, 2020)

why the fuck he uses the best picture as the second to last lol, thats the main reason, also remove that picture that shows his manletism and recessed profile


----------



## Deusmaximus (Sep 2, 2020)

At the same time this asian guy gets horny dms on a daily base.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Moggy (Sep 2, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> At the same time this asian guy gets horny dms on a daily base.
> View attachment 640072



No doubt he slays, but he's not even fully asian, he's a HAPA.


----------



## Timbacky48 (Sep 2, 2020)

I've made a couple Tinder Catfish with good looking 5'5" white guys, listed height on the profile, and they got tons of matches, including Stacies.


----------



## Moggy (Sep 2, 2020)

Timbacky48 said:


> I've made a couple Tinder Catfish with good looking 5'5" white guys, listed height on the profile, and they got tons of matches, including Stacies.



You probably used MM tier white guys, even chadlite 5'5 white guys are FUCKED on tinder.


----------



## b___ (Sep 2, 2020)

Over for darkskinned ricecels


Nisse said:


> His body is aesthetic af looks like a baki character


Tbh mirin


----------



## Nisse (Sep 3, 2020)

brainded said:


> It looks comical on him. Imo bodies like that are kinda disgusting lol.
> Pitt fight club body or death.


It looks kinda comical on him cause it doesnt really match his soy face but if you gave him a slayer face it would look good af


----------



## Timbacky48 (Sep 3, 2020)

Moggy said:


> You probably used MM tier white guys, even chadlite 5'5 white guys are FUCKED on tinder.



One was, the other 2 were just regular dudes.


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Sep 3, 2020)

race=everythingg


----------



## Moggy (Sep 3, 2020)

Timbacky48 said:


> One was, the other 2 were just regular dudes.


greycel moment


----------



## Timbacky48 (Sep 3, 2020)

Moggy said:


> greycel moment



Huh?


----------



## Moggy (Sep 3, 2020)

Timbacky48 said:


> Huh?


Your full of shit no 5'5" average white guy is slaying on tinder. Guys like that brutally getting bullied to the point of self harm by high T ruthless ethnics like me. Most whites on Tinder are incel.


----------



## Timbacky48 (Sep 3, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Your full of shit no 5'5" average white guy is slaying on tinder. Guys like that brutally getting bullied to the point of self harm by high T ruthless ethnics like me. Most whites on Tinder are incel.



I didn't say they were average. One was a model, which is chose the worst normal looking pictures of, the other 2 were good looking but not models or famous.


----------



## Timbacky48 (Sep 3, 2020)

I guess I did say "regular dudes". Just meant not famous.


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Sep 3, 2020)

t rex arms hehehe


----------



## softlysoftly (Sep 3, 2020)

This changlite blew his matches up with a shirtless pic. Doesn’t look like a disgusting roidcel though.


----------



## reptiles (Sep 3, 2020)

Moggy said:


> "Help a brother out! I'm in Vancouver, and probably get a "match" once a week if that. "
> 
> Meanwhile I can get 100+ matches a day with shit pics, over for him.




Hell struggle however top tier chads like this dude. 





Easily out mogs most people


----------



## Moggy (Sep 3, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Hell struggle however top tier chads like this dude.
> 
> View attachment 641658
> 
> Easily out mogs most people


Literally no Gook looks like that hes 50% white.


----------

